# Firemouths as Dithers?



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Was just reading Lee Nuttal's Central Scene article again on Thoricthys and he mentioned using decent sized groups of FM's as dithers for larger CA"s such as Parachromis and Vieja.

Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

I have not, though it seems like it would work...at least for the non-homicidal larger cichlids. If Lee says he's done it, I trust that it works.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Can't say I have done it, but I plan too! I just need to get my hands on a group of young T. pasiones..


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

If my Ellioti were to start spawning regularly I'd consider using them, but atm meeki are in just about every store so if I do try it it will be with those. I contacted the guy I got the ellioti from to see if he could get more and the response was not easily.. scared I will lose one of my pair..

I am thinking of some homicidals though.. RTM(Female), Salvini, Festae(Female), Cuban, Polleni then dithers..


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, those are some tough customers. I'd continue the all female trend with the other three as well. I think you'll have a better chance of everything working out long term that way. Female sals show better color anyway and Cubans can be downright NASTY.

A good sized group of meeki could possibly work though. I'd definitely add them first and let them get settled as they will be the least aggressive by far.. not to mention are extremely slow growers.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

excellent an all female tank lol, the challenge will be the extraction of the males as I discover which are the females. I am intending on buying 3-4 juveniles of each, hopefully in the 2" or so range and then watching, not sure how the **** I will get them out of the 180 once selections are made tho lol. Not even sure I will be able to find these fish up here. In the US no problem, but the shipping fees etc looks like they will kill me to bring the festae and Cuban up here, rest should be no problem... it would be different if I was stocking a store... fingers crossed though..

May have some breeders near buffalo tho which I can make a day trip for if no issues at the border for a couple fish..


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I wouldn't scape your tank too elaborately at first otherwise yes, it will be a pain to net out the extras.

Good luck on your search!


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

actually considering barebottom until the spring... maybe with a few of those fake plastic rocks with holes in em from petsmart.. I don't have the means to clean sand or soak driftwood at this time of year (indoors is not an option) but barebottom is so horrid lookin...


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

I've cleaned sand indoors before. I poured it in a 5 gallon Rubbermaid and put it in the tub. Put a cloth down over the drain. Ran water into the sand and stirred it up real well and poured it off onto the cloth. Keeps most of the sand from going down the drain and gets it reasonably clean. Does take a number of swirls to get the sand clean, but if you get bored and tired of looking at a bare bottom tank, it might be worth a try.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Sand does suck to clean at first but it's well worth it IMO. With that said.. not sure I'd want to be washing 150+ pounds of sand in the Canadian cold. A few months with a bare bottom won't be too terrible and the simple scape will pay off when it comes time to weed out the extras come spring..


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Pool filter sand does not need much cleaning IME

Not sure why people think Thorichthys like to be in groups. They are pair breeders and alpha males can be bullies

...Bill


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

MonteSS said:


> Pool filter sand does not need much cleaning IME
> 
> Not sure why people think Thorichthys like to be in groups. They are pair breeders and alpha males can be bullies
> 
> ...Bill


Many Thorichthys species can be found living AND spawning in dense groups in the wild. Even different species of Thoricthys can be found in very close proximity to each other (T. meeki and T. pasionis for example). I have kept and bred T. meeki and my male was quite docile, with the female being the aggressor. As with any cichlid, personality will vary from fish to fish.


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

skurj said:


> Was just reading Lee Nuttal's Central Scene article again on Thoricthys and he mentioned using decent sized groups of FM's as dithers for larger CA"s such as Parachromis and Vieja.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this?


I have a 110 gallon tank with 4 Jack Depmsey and 4 Firemouth juveniles. I'm looking for dithers for them because they spend the majority of their days hiding in the rocks.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

ABout 20 swordtails would probably do you just fine. (1m3f ratio ish)


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Swords would work but the JD's would probably end up picking them off once they get some size on them. You may be better of with something a bit faster and/or larger such as Buenos Aires or Colombian Tetras, Rainbows, Silver Dollars..


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

As much as I like Colombian tetras, I think you may end up feeling there's too much blue and red in your tank if you go with them. Any of the larger dissimilar tetras would work, as well as giant danios. Non-dwarf gourami would also be a decent choice.


----------

